# Burlington, WI - SnowEx 1075 with swing away mount



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Complete SnowEx 1075 with swing away mount. New motor and gearbox installed last year. Buyers aftermarket vibrator also installed last year. This will spread bagged or bulk salt very well.

The spreader has LED stop, turn, taillights with 4 prong trailer plug mounted to it.

Located in Mukwonago Wisconsin. 

Asking $1,000 or best offer. Open to trades, let me know what you have.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------

